# Service Magic



## mckeetree (Mar 8, 2012)

I rarely post in this forum because most of the stuff in here is kinda ridiculous but this question has to fit in here. What is the deal with Service Magic? Anybody had any experience with them? They have my phone number and call about every week or so to sign me up.


----------



## tree md (Mar 8, 2012)

They were calling me all through the Summer as well, until I told them (not too kindly) to stop. They still email me all the time on one of my junk accounts that I gave them.

I called them because one of my customers over the Summer told me I should sign up with them. It's a pay for leads deal but they offer the same leads to your competition. And the prices for leads are way too high IMO. I called them to find out about the service but read through a few old threads on here and figured it was probably best to stay away from them. There are some old threads that you can search out and read about them on here.


----------



## stltreedr (Mar 9, 2012)

I signed up with them about 3 months ago, and have gotten (and paid for) 10 or so leads since then. I have won about 25-30% of the bids that I have been able to bid on. Total investment has been about $200 so far, total revenue around $3k. Not a bad ROI for the different forms of advertising I use. I pay about $300 a month for YP. com and I haven't gotten 10 leads from it. 

My only problem with svc magic is that you get, and pay for, leads that you know are false. Probably other companies trying to screw you, sometimes other companies that are enrolled in service magic. You have no recourse for some of these, but I have successfully gotten credit for one of three leads that were no good. Bidding is very competitive, better get your sales shoes on, because these customers are shopping hard.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (May 24, 2012)

They called me and I ask who gave them my card, and he said he was calling all the licensed tree serveces listed in SA, guess they have public record, thought that was kind of back handed ambulance chasing tactis and told him I get my work from referals,and why would I pay him for a lead that 2 other companys are paying him for, when my work sales itself, also I let him know that a guy that worked for me had 1 year climbing, now he is on there with "been in business for 10 years" and llc, said if they dont do check ups its the same as if they were lieing, Oh well, would probably be better than craigs list, I am not in any hurry to get big or rich just make a living, so havent tryed marketing much,
Paul


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 26, 2012)

I looked into it and found the same yall did. I ended up in a argument withthe guy as when I went to their site, they where listing the absolute worst hacker services around, as if they where pros. Guy said they passed backgrounds, I said no way. "So, if they passed, your standards must be low, as that guy just got out of prison for robbing banks, how is it that he has been doing it for 20 years?"
Its a bunch of BS, stay away.


----------



## HappyTreesLLC (May 28, 2012)

I am with ServicMagic since 2006. My conversion rate is 75-80%. I never tried to be cheapest guy in town, but always try to be safest and cleanest. Schedule all estimates on Saturdays and showed up in pants and white short with color. It's the key.
Any way, During this period working with SM(ServiceMagic) I spend over $60,000 with them. And they brought me over1,200,000 of work. Also big think is ripple effect: word of mouth.
In this moment I am not using them so often due to word-of-mouth. I am too busy with direct request, hovewer I am remane member of SM.
As any company they have cons and pros.
Pros:
1. get your name FAST to prospects
2. NO internet marketing required from your part
3. dynamic adjustments to YOUR need. You can widen or narrow your market broadcast. You can limit your budget. You can pause their services for period when you are too busy.
4. get your name to NEW customers who is too busy to shop around
5. meet with your COMPETITION and make new friends instead be an enemies.
6. independent REVIEWS from YOUR customers
Cons:
1. false leads, reimbursements or as they say "lead replacement request". This is BS I deal with.
2. double leads with another internet marketing tools. Usually who shop @ work on internet get to you through SM, YP.com and other marketing solutions you are using. So use only one. To my opinion SM is best in industry and whey spend most to be #1 on search engines.
3. SM work for you as well for your competitors. Especially for "Pickup Truck Jo's Special WTF LLC". But whey are usually survive for few months and they gone.

Bottom line. I can say SM works for me. I will continue to work with SM on my terms.
Good luck


----------

